# I'm I wrong? Ladies what do you think. Men too. This how my divorce came about.



## joejmartin80 (Oct 15, 2021)

Not Applicable


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

I feel your pain.

You were wronged.

You must move on. She was not worthy of you.

You have a new life ahead of you. 

I wish only the best for you.

You have shown strength and honor. Continue to do so. Leave her with that memory of you to the end of her days.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

joejmartin80 said:


> Our Beginning
> 
> The start of our courtship was loving and great. (second year a heecup with my daughters and my ex). My daughter's are english speaking and very articualte and driven. They come from a good household. My ex, we never married, we separated in 2009 after grad school. She left our relationship from a doctor. She did regret it, but I was only 26 and had my whole life ahead of me. My spouse always focused on the type of mother my ex was and why I was raising my step daughter who I raised from 3 years of age and would constantly say I wasn't her dad. Now, she's 20, and still her father. ) I'm connected to my step daughter because of my own daughter. I explained to her, how do I disconnect her when I have been there all of her life. I explained, that's how you met me. She would say, I 'm just trying to protect you she exclaimed. I became upset with her and explained that I didn't care about my ex, didn't like the name calling, its just at the end of the day, not that I care about my ex but she's my daughter's mother. Unlike her, I told her, I didn't name call the boys dad who was NEVER THERE. In retrospect, I was there father. I provided, put clothes on their back, I was there in their education, trips, birthdays, Christmas, etc. Their dad kicked them out of the house when they were babies. I am not even .00001% similar to this person. Things went back to normal and after three years we married. Clean slate I thought. No problems but then she began changing during 2019/2020/2021. No more focus on me, not decorating our place or putting anything on her part. She simply focused on herself. Her gym and her looks. When she refused to sleep with me, I would become frustrated, leave my home and she would contact my family and sisters crying saying that I left. I would come back and would always ask her what the problem was and she would said, that I was a good man and that she loved me and that she feels so alone when I'm not there. (Yeah right). For the record, I have a good moral compass, known as a good person at work and the people I interact with.
> 
> ...


You were not wrong. She did you a favour, even if it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------

